# re: HP PSC 2355 scanner 'all in one' will not load



## isaotasaka (May 6, 2006)

i've installed the hp image zone software and i get this message
"The scanner is busy, or you do not have a scanner selected. Please select a scanner in the Director/Imagezone and make sure it is not in use by another program when you try again." 

my cable is hooked up as the printer works but i can't get the scanner to function.


----------



## powermac (May 7, 2006)

Have you tried going to HP web site and see if any update drivers, etc are available?


----------



## isaotasaka (May 8, 2006)

tried that and still not reading the my scanner. any other suggestions?


----------



## Aucke (Mar 26, 2009)

To add to the confusion:

I have been scanning with my HP Photosmart for a while, never any problems. Recently, I changed my ROUTER to a newer and more powerful device. Since then, when I try to scan a document to pdf using Adobe Acrobat pro, I always get the same error message:

"The scanner is busy, or you do not have a scanner selected. Please select a scanner in the Director / Imagezone and make sure it is not in use by another program when you try again."

I tried to Refresh the Attached Devices in my router's settings, and this enabled to scan using the HP Device Manager, but still no luck in Adobe! 

Go figure.


----------

